# Old Farts V Whippersnappers 2018 Official Thread



## Smiffy (Jun 27, 2017)

Well have had confirmation back from Forest Pines, we have the same deal as this year.
Â£109.00 for a twin, Â£139.00 for a single.
I have also requested, as suggested by Fish, that the Monday round finishes on the Pines course to set up a grandstand finish.
So that is Sunday 17th and Monday 18th June 2018.
I have tried to check through the above requests and so far the attendees/rooming requests look like this (I have reserved the same number of singles/twins as this year).

I will initially limit this to 40, but if there are enough additional requests I can up it to 48 if necessary, the hotel have room.
*It would be appreciated if you do not put your name down unless you are "pretty certain" that you can make it.*
*
TWIN ROOM
SMIFFY
CHRISD
TWINMAN


SINGLE ROOM
CROW
LEFTIE
DHAN
2BLUE
TEEGIRL
ANOTHERDOUBLE
RICHY
DANDO
KHAMELION
KRAXX68
MOOGIE
JOHNNYDEE
BLUEINMUNICH


RESERVES
PAPAS1982*


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman


single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich


reserves
papas1982[/b]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*



virtuocity said:



			Don't care what date it is, I'll be there.  Suit yourself entirely Rob!!!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, Snell and myself will be back next year in a double "party" room.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*

Single room &#128077;


----------



## rosecott (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*



Smiffy said:



*It would be appreciated if you do not put your name down unless you are "pretty certain" that you can make it.*

Click to expand...

I'm fairly certain I will still be alive and kicking this time next year and, on that basis, I'm in.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman


single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh


reserves
papas1982[/b]


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*



virtuocity said:



twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman.
Imurg.
Fragger.       

single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh


reserves
papas1982[/b]
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes&#128077;


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Thoughts on Old Farts v Whippersnappers Match 2018*

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman
imurg
Fragger
Beezerk
Snell



single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh
GrumpyJock


reserves
papas1982


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh yes. single room for me please.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2017)

Single for me this time, don't fancy another night in the car :mmm:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 27, 2017)

This way i can bring the wife if there are other half's coming as well. they can use the spa while we enjoy the golf. just behave and make allowances for the evening meal


----------



## moogie (Jun 27, 2017)

grumpyjock said:



			Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...hippersnappers-Match-2018#kRdGqZmEmLfFy2Vq.99
 This way i can bring the wife if there are other half's comming as well. they can use the spa while we enjoy the golf. just behave and make allowances for the evening meal
		
Click to expand...



I believe fish meant he'd make a holiday out of the cooden trip

Defo no other halfs at forest pines&#128078;


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

moogie said:



			I believe fish meant he'd make a holiday out of the cooden trip

Defo no other halfs at forest pines&#128078;
		
Click to expand...

Yes &#128077; Cooden is 3 days for me due to early tee times and late dinner, FP is only 1.5-2hrs max up the road.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 27, 2017)

If there is space I would be in for next year. Single room.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman
imurg
Fragger
Beezerk
Snell



single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh
GrumpyJock
Ruff Driver
GB72

reserves
papas1982


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 27, 2017)

not sure if this is reserved for past players of the previous meet? 

If there's room, I'd be up for this. Single room 

cheers


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 27, 2017)

Just to be clear, if there is space i would settle for single or double as opposed to remaining a reserve.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 27, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			not sure if this is reserved for past players of the previous meet? 

If there's room, I'd be up for this. Single room 

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Extra Â£25 for your donkey gringo but that includes hay & water


----------



## GG26 (Jun 27, 2017)

Put me down - twin room please


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 27, 2017)

id be interested in coming along, single or twin room doesnt bother me!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

*twin room*
smiffy
chrisd
twinman
imurg
Fragger
Beezerk
Snell
Jates12
GG26
Papas1982


*single room*
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh
GrumpyJock
Ruff Driver
GB72
DaveMC1
SteveW86


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks like quite a few potential snappers are currently interested, this could drag down the age split quite a bit meaning the current nappies captain might not make the cut &#128540; &#129300;


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm in for this again next year.

Single room if possible please


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Looks like quite a few potential snappers are currently interested, this could drag down the age split quite a bit meaning the current nappies captain might not make the cut &#128540; &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Thought there was going to be a leadership overthrow anyway mate.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

31 places gone already.
Roll up, Roll up


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Looks like quite a few potential snappers are currently interested, this could drag down the age split quite a bit meaning the current nappies captain might not make the cut &#128540; &#129300;
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			Thought there was going to be a leadership overthrow anyway mate.
		
Click to expand...

After a vote of confidence and the chairman's backing, Kraxx still has to decide whether to take on a third term, though his hand may be forced if an influx of snappers brings the md point down a year or three.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2017)

Not sure we're going to want him are we..?&#128540;


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 27, 2017)

whats the age cut off for the snappers?!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Not sure we're going to want him are we..?&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

It's a conspiracy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Only way the bambino team can win


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			whats the age cut off for the snappers?!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody will know until all names and deposits are confirmed then we add all the ages up and find the split.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 27, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Extra Â£25 for your donkey gringo but that includes hay & water 

Click to expand...

Bugger, didn't think if that! I should of booked a twin... :rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 27, 2017)

Count me in Rob.

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman
imurg
Fragger
Beezerk
Snell
Jates12
GG26
Papas1982
Greiginfife


single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh
GrumpyJock
Ruff Driver
GB72
DaveMC1
SteveW86


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Not sure we're going to want him are we..?ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh Ian, I played with him all weekend and he was fantastic companyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bit harsh Ian, I played with him all weekend and he was fantastic companyâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

Edit


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice one, me and BrenC will be back next year so Snell and Beezerk don't have to drink alone at the end of the night &#128076;&#128076;&#127867;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 27, 2017)

twin room
smiffy
chrisd
twinman
imurg
Fragger
Beezerk
Snell
Jates12
GG26
Papas1982
Greiginfife
Merv_swerve
BrenC


single room
crow
leftie
dhan
2blue
teegirl
anotherdouble
richy
dando
khamelion
kraxx68
moogie
johnnydee
blueinmunich
fish
virtuocity
jimboh
GrumpyJock
Ruff Driver
GB72
DaveMC1
SteveW86


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Not sure we're going to want him are we..?&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Once a snapper always a snapper


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Once a snapper always a snapper
		
Click to expand...

Mind you, we accepted Gary with open arms....wonder why?&#128512;&#128523;


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			not sure if this is reserved for past players of the previous meet?
		
Click to expand...

Open to everybody Dave. As I said in my first post, 40 went this year but if there is enough demand (which it looks like there could be) I can increase this to 48 if necessary.
It does have to be capped at 48 though as we need even numbers to get the two teams. Next stop from there would be 56 but I think that would be pushing it if I'm honest.
Once again, it looks like requests for single rooms is going to exceed supply so I will contact Forest Pines today to find out how many more singles they can let us have.
But again I would ask, *please don't put your name down for the sake of it *(not aimed at you, aimed at everybody). 
It's a right royal pain in the butt when you think you have "the number" and then people start dropping like flies for reasons they could have checked up on before putting their names down in the 1st place.

*TWIN ROOMS

1. smiffy
2. chrisd
3. twinman
4. imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. GG26
10. Papas1982
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. BrenC
14. Rosecott


SINGLE ROOMS

1. crow
2. leftie
3. dhan
4. 2blue
5. teegirl
6. anotherdouble
7. richy
8. dando
9. khamelion
10. kraxx68
11. moogie
12. johnnydee
13. blueinmunich
14. fish
15. virtuocity
16. jimboh
17. GrumpyJock
18. Ruff Driver
19. GB72
20. DaveMC1
21. SteveW86*


----------



## dan2844 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm in, Twin again please, happy to share with GG26 again


----------



## RichRaph (Jun 28, 2017)

Just signed up as RichRaph. Thanks for a great couple of days. Realy enjoyed to company and banter (not withstanding weird names). I would love to attend next year, so reserve me a place and let's know how to settle up. (Raph)


----------



## rosecott (Jun 28, 2017)

RichRaph said:



			Just signed up as RichRaph. Thanks for a great couple of days. Realy enjoyed to company and banter (not withstanding weird names). I would love to attend next year, so reserve me a place and let's know how to settle up. (Raph)
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to another forum virgin. You can ask to sign up for next year but the Snappers may get together to have you banned.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Welcome to another forum virgin. You can ask to sign up for next year but the Snappers may get together to have you banned.
		
Click to expand...

So when I saw Raph continually looking in the trees on the beaches course, he wasn't looking for his own ball!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 28, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So when I saw Raph continually looking in the trees on the beaches course, he wasn't looking for his own ball!
		
Click to expand...

Well, not all the time, the difference being when he was in the trees he found his ball, when I was in the trees, it was a little present I left for the squirrels and rabbits to play with.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2017)

It's in the diary already. I'm happy to share a Twin Room if anyone fancies rooming with an old Whippersnapper :thup:

Smiffy, hope you've booked your holiday while your nemesis is away for her 'long weekend'


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome on board Raph! :whoo: Looking forward to meeting you again soon & hopefully playing some golf together in the not too distant future. Pleasure being thumped on Sunday. You & Blue In Munich are the Eric & Ernie of the Forum! :rofl: 



RichRaph said:



			Just signed up as RichRaph. Thanks for a great couple of days. Realy enjoyed to company and banter (not withstanding weird names). I would love to attend next year, so reserve me a place and let's know how to settle up. (Raph)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 28, 2017)

*TWIN ROOMS

1. smiffy
2. chrisd
3. twinman
4. imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. GG26
10. Papas1982
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. BrenC
14. Rosecott
15  Radbourne2010
16  RichRafe
17  Dan2844


SINGLE ROOMS

1. crow
2. leftie
3. dhan
4. 2blue
5. teegirl
6. anotherdouble
7. richy
8. dando
9. khamelion
10. kraxx68
11. moogie
12. johnnydee
13. blueinmunich
14. fish
15. virtuocity
16. jimboh
17. GrumpyJock
18. Ruff Driver
19. GB72
20. DaveMC1
21. SteveW86*


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Open to everybody Dave. As I said in my first post, 40 went this year but if there is enough demand (which it looks like there could be) I can increase this to 48 if necessary.
It does have to be capped at 48 though as we need even numbers to get the two teams. Next stop from there would be 56 but I think that would be pushing it if I'm honest.
Once again, it looks like requests for single rooms is going to exceed supply so I will contact Forest Pines today to find out how many more singles they can let us have.
But again I would ask, *please don't put your name down for the sake of it *


Click to expand...


Cheers for the reply Rob. I've never dropped out of a meet 

Not like that Stu c fella. I'd watch him if he signs up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2017)

RichRaph said:



			Just signed up as RichRaph. Thanks for a great couple of days. Realy enjoyed to company and banter (not withstanding weird names). I would love to attend next year, so reserve me a place and let's know how to settle up. (Raph)
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard partner, hope your back has recovered from carrying me until I discovered how the 2 iron worked! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 28, 2017)

Brilliant response so far lads (and lass). 38 so far. Looks like I may have to book the 8 more spaces if this carries on.


----------



## letitrip (Jun 28, 2017)

could I put my name down please..  single.


----------



## LIG (Jun 28, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Brilliant response so far lads (and lass). 38 so far. Looks like I may have to book the 8 more spaces if this carries on.
		
Click to expand...

I'll register my interest Rob (single), but will only be able to confirm after the Gainsborough trip in August....As you said I need to be able to fully commit and Gainsborough will prove a good test.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 28, 2017)

grumpyjock said:



			This way i can bring the wife if there are other half's coming as well. they can use the spa while we enjoy the golf. just behave and make allowances for the evening meal
		
Click to expand...

This was in reply to Fish, it might be an easy way to get to play Cooden if its the day after FP. Make a road trip to see a show down south and visit the Nieces and nephews. In London, so recomendations of a nice place to stay please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2017)

*TWIN ROOMS

1. smiffy
2. chrisd
3. twinman
4. imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. GG26
10. Papas1982
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. BrenC
14. Rosecott
15 Radbourne2010
16 RichRaph
17 Dan2844


SINGLE ROOMS

1. crow
2. leftie
3. dhan
4. 2blue
5. teegirl
6. anotherdouble
7. richy
8. dando
9. khamelion
10. kraxx68
11. moogie
12. johnnydee
13. blueinmunich
14. fish
15. virtuocity
16. jimboh
17. GrumpyJock
18. Ruff Driver
19. GB72
20. DaveMC1
21. SteveW86
22. Letitrip
23. LIG (?????)*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2017)

Just to confirm.
With the take up so far, it looks like 48 players will be easily achievable, so I have emailed the Hotel to confirm the extra numbers.
Also, I have requested an increase in the number of single rooms. We now have 24, with 12 twins being booked.
After suggestions by a couple of others, I have also requested that the Monday round finishes on the Pines course, as the 9th green is overlooked by the clubhouse. This will enable the early finishers to watch the other groups finish their rounds and should ramp up the excitement a little, especially if next years result is as close as this years.
So this means we are going to have two teams of 24. It's become a monster!!


----------



## butchercd (Jun 29, 2017)

Im in again please. Single room.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2017)

butchercd said:



			Im in again please. Single room.
		
Click to expand...

*TWIN ROOMS

1. smiffy
2. chrisd
3. twinman
4. imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. GG26
10. Papas1982
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. BrenC
14. Rosecott
15 Radbourne2010
16 RichRaph
17 Dan2844


SINGLE ROOMS

1. crow
2. leftie
3. dhan
4. 2blue
5. teegirl
6. anotherdouble
7. richy
8. dando
9. khamelion
10. kraxx68
11. moogie
12. johnnydee
13. blueinmunich
14. fish
15. virtuocity
16. jimboh
17. GrumpyJock
18. Ruff Driver
19. GB72
20. DaveMC1
21. SteveW86
22. Letitrip
23. LIG (?????)
24. Butchercd*


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2017)

*TWIN ROOMS

1. smiffy
2. chrisd
3. twinman
4. imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. GG26
10. Papas1982
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. BrenC
14. Rosecott
15 Radbourne2010
16 RichRaph
17 Dan2844
18 Stu c

SINGLE ROOMS

1. crow
2. leftie
3. dhan
4. 2blue
5. teegirl
6. anotherdouble
7. richy
8. dando
9. khamelion
10. kraxx68
11. moogie
12. johnnydee
13. blueinmunich
14. fish
15. virtuocity
16. jimboh
17. GrumpyJock
18. Ruff Driver
19. GB72
20. DaveMC1
21. SteveW86
22. Letitrip
23. LIG (?????)
24. Butchercd*

It's Davemac1's lucky day, I'll share a bed with him :rofl:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 29, 2017)

I can't confirm till Jan at the earliest.. but would like a single on the list or reserve


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2017)

*twin rooms

1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 stuc

single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Dando
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Davemc1
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Trojan615*


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2017)

Have reserved 48 places for this so four still available if you fancy coming along to it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 30, 2017)

If it cant be filled by forumites Rob, I can get a body.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 1, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			If it cant be filled by forumites Rob, I can get a body.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know mate, but let's leave it for forum members for a while longer to give everybody the chance.
I can get 2 or 3 mates myself but would rather we were all forumers.
I'll let you know if I need anyone but thanks again.
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 1, 2017)

Rob, I'm interested but awaiting the dates for my trip to Prague which will be some time in June 2018, so unable to confirm until late this year


----------



## snell (Jul 1, 2017)

Put me down again please Smiffy :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jul 1, 2017)

snell said:



			Put me down again please Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Your "other half" Marty has already put your name down Alan
You must have been sleeping.....


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2017)

Have confirmed reservations for 26 single rooms and 11 twins so still have spaces for 4 more players if interested. Â£109.00 sharing a twin with all food and two rounds of golf.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Rob, I'll move over to a twin with Stuey if that's ok. He said something about needing a cuddle...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Rob, I'll move over to a twin with Stuey if that's ok. He said something about needing a cuddle...
		
Click to expand...

*twin rooms

1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1

single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Dando
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Trojan615
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. 

*


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Smiffy can you put me down for this please, and single room cheers.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2017)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Hi Smiffy can you put me down for this please, and single room cheers.
		
Click to expand...

*twin rooms

1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1

single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Dando
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Trojan615
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2017)

*3 spaces left if interested.....*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 22, 2017)

Just a weekly bump. Still looking for 3 players!!


----------



## slowhand (Jul 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



*3 spaces left if interested.....*

Click to expand...

I would be very interested in this. What does the price quoted include? What extras would we be expected to lay out for? Need to know so I can get permission form "The Boss".

Also, would I need a handicap certificate (I play to 28 but as a nomad don't have an official handicap)?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi, Is the Â£139 including the golf? If so I'll take a spot please, pref a single room


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, Is the Â£139 including the golf? If so I'll take a spot please, pref a single room 

Click to expand...

It is mate, all you need is beer money ðŸº


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in then please.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm in. Single room if possible, but will share


----------



## rosecott (Jul 26, 2017)

slowhand said:



			I would be very interested in this. What does the price quoted include? What extras would we be expected to lay out for? Need to know so I can get permission form "The Boss".

Also, would I need a handicap certificate (I play to 28 but as a nomad don't have an official handicap)?
		
Click to expand...

No handicap certificate needed, but you will be watched. Smiffy does not like unknown 28 handicappers unless they are Old Farts.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 26, 2017)

rosecott said:



			No handicap certificate needed, but you will be watched. Smiffy does not like unknown 28 handicappers unless they are Old Farts.
		
Click to expand...

Does 46 count as an old fart?


----------



## rosecott (Jul 26, 2017)

slowhand said:



			Does 46 count as an old fart?
		
Click to expand...

No, so you are now on the highly suspect list.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 26, 2017)

slowhand said:



			Does 46 count as an old fart?
		
Click to expand...

Never in a million years with chrisd, Smiffy and leftie upping the team averages&#128514;&#128540;&#128170;


----------



## slowhand (Jul 26, 2017)

Will happily accept a slight reduction, but my best ever score made this year was 33 points off full 28 handicap


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Never in a million years with chrisd, Smiffy and leftie upping the team averages&#128514;&#128540;&#128170;
		
Click to expand...

Hey you ....... I'm only 46!!


Sorry typo error  ........ 64 (don't tell anyone)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

slowhand said:



			I would be very interested in this. *What does the price quoted include?* What extras would we be expected to lay out for? Need to know so I can get permission form "The Boss".

Also, would I need a handicap certificate (I play to 28 but as a nomad don't have an official handicap)?
		
Click to expand...

The price (Â£109.00) includes two rounds of golf (one on Sunday, one on Monday morning), evening meal, overnight accommodation and full English breakfast on Monday morning.
The only "extra's" would be whatever you drink!






mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, Is the Â£139 including the golf? If so I'll take a spot please, pref a single room 

Click to expand...

The Â£139.00 price was for a single room (there is a Â£30.00 supplement). Unfortunately, all of the singles have now gone so only shares in a twin rooms left. Price of this (as quoted) would be Â£109.00.
Please let me know if still interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm in then please.
		
Click to expand...




slowhand said:



			I'm in. Single room if possible, but will share
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that there are only "shares" in twin rooms available, please let me know if you still want "in"......
Please note....... I will be asking for a Â£35.00 deposit "soon". *This is* *non refundable in an effort to stop people putting their names down and then pulling out again for no real reason*.
Apologies for my stance on this but the biggest pain in the arse in organising these bigger meets is finding replacement players at short notice.  
It's both time consuming and stressful (as I have entered into a contract with the hotel *and will be personally liable to fulfill the contractual numbers*)
Like I say, if you both want to go ahead on that basis, please let me know and I will add you both to the list.
Rob


----------



## slowhand (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm still in and will share a room


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

slowhand said:



			I'm still in and will share a room
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard....:cheers:

*Twin rooms*
*
1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1
20. Slowhand

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Dando
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Trojan615
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, totally understand the money side? I'm still in. Thank you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi, totally understand the money side? I'm still in. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

*Twin rooms

1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1
20. Slowhand
21 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Dando
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Trojan615
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

One place left (sharing @ Â£109.00)
Rob
*


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 28, 2017)

I wouldn't arrange a meet this size without having a non returnable deposit in place- in fact, I'd make it 50% of the balance.

Nothing worse than some knob ducking out at the last minute.  My favourite excuse is 'I had booked a holiday off work, but now my boss has cancelled it'- what tosh....


----------



## moogie (Jul 28, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			I wouldn't arrange a meet this size without having a non returnable deposit in place- in fact, I'd make it 50% of the balance.

Nothing worse than some knob ducking out at the last minute.  My favourite excuse is 'I had booked a holiday off work, but now my boss has cancelled it'- what tosh....
		
Click to expand...




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 28, 2017)

moogie said:



			&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

+ 1 ^^^

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2017)

One place left lads. Â£109.00 sharing a twin. One more week for a forumer, otherwise open to "guest". Must get my 48


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2017)

I have someone interested in this and he's gonna join the forum over the weekend.
if he's accepted then I'll switch and share with him


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2017)

Dando said:



			I have someone interested in this and he's gonna join the forum over the weekend.
if he's accepted then I'll switch and share with him
		
Click to expand...

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2017)

Dando said:



			I have someone interested in this and he's gonna join the forum over the weekend.
if he's accepted then I'll switch and share with him
		
Click to expand...

Any news on this Dando? I'm still one player short mate.
Rob


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Any news on this Dando? I'm still one player short mate.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Rob,
i spoke to him before i left for my holiday and he's still keen so I told
him he needed to join the forum.
ill drop him an email later to remind him.
dando


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2017)

Dando said:



			Rob,
i spoke to him before i left for my holiday and he's still keen so I told
him he needed to join the forum.
ill drop him an email later to remind him.
dando
		
Click to expand...

It would be good if he joined mate, but he doesn't have to.
If he definitely wants "in" let me know his name and I'll add him.
All I am looking for are definites. I don't want to be let down that's all.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2017)

Will be starting to collect the deposits within the next few days.
Â£35.00 per person
xxxx


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 23, 2017)

Dando said:



			Rob,
i spoke to him before i left for my holiday and he's still keen so I told
him he needed to join the forum.
ill drop him an email later to remind him.
dando
		
Click to expand...

Twin rooms
*
1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Jates12
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1
20. Dando
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate)
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Trojan615
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo
*
With Dando finding the last player and prepared to share a room with him, I have moved Slowhand into a single as he originally asked for one.
So we now have our 48.
As I mentioned above, I will be starting to collect the Â£35.00 deposits soon.
Rob


----------



## slowhand (Aug 23, 2017)

Cheers mate. Appreciate it


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 30, 2017)

Can you remove me from this please as I'm now away on these dates. thanks


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 30, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Can you remove me from this please as I'm now away on these dates. thanks
		
Click to expand...

If this is the case, could I please take Trojan's single room?

No worries if not.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Can you remove me from this please as I'm now away on these dates. thanks
		
Click to expand...

And here we go.....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			If this is the case, could I please take Trojan's single room?

No worries if not.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No problem.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			If this is the case, could I please take Trojan's single room?
		
Click to expand...

*Twin rooms*
*
1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. 
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1
20. Dando
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate)
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

One space available, sharing a twin room @ Â£109.00.



*


----------



## Badger (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning Rob, off to HFH shortly so won't be able to login till tonight but if Louise doesn't take up the offer of the spare place then I would be happy to.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 13, 2017)

Badger said:



			Morning Rob, off to HFH shortly so won't be able to login till tonight but if Louise doesn't take up the offer of the spare place then I would be happy to.
		
Click to expand...

I notice Louise has asked for it mate, but the only problem we may have is that there are only twin rooms left.
I have notified her, see what she says but your interest is noted.
Rob


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I notice Louise has asked for it mate, but the only problem we may have is that there are only twin rooms left.
I have notified her, see what she says but your interest is noted.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

If louise wants to come, I will share if she wants a single room. Only fair if she wants to come along.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			If louise wants to come, I will share if she wants a single room. Only fair if she wants to come along.
		
Click to expand...

Great gesture :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2017)

Badger said:



			Morning Rob, off to HFH shortly so won't be able to login till tonight but if Louise doesn't take up the offer of the spare place then I would be happy to.
		
Click to expand...

As I haven't heard anything back from Louise Badger, I've put you in... sharing a twin mate.

*Twin rooms

1. smiffy
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Snell
8. Badger
9. Gg26
10. Papas1992
11. Greiginfife
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15 radbourne2010
16 richraph
17 dan2844
18 Stu C
19. Davemc1
20. Dando
21. Mark Langley-Sowter (Dando's mate)
22 MashleyR7

Single rooms

1. Crow
2. Leftie
3. Dhan
4. 2blue
5. Teegirl
6. Anotherdouble
7. Richy
8. Slowhand
9. Khamelion
10. Kraxx68
11. Moogie
12. Johnnydee
13. Blueinmunich
14. Fish
15. Virtuocity
16. Jimboh
17. Grumpyjock
18. Ruffdriver
19. Gb72
20. Jates12
21. Stevew86
22. Letitrip
23. Lig 
24. Butchercd
25. Puttputtsteve
26. Heavy Grebo

*


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2017)

Â£35 sent mate.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking forward to this event already.  Have, as usual, turned it into a big weekend:

Friday: Drive down at 5am to Gainsborough.  Round on Karsten, then lunch, then a round at Thornock Park.  3 course meal, then a stay in the flat.

Saturday:  Play in an open local to the area (or get an invite from a kind forum member).  Many beers.

Sunday / Monday:  Forest Pines to absolutely destroy the Old Farts.

Tuesday:  Day off to sleep for 12 hours.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2018)

Damn. Was hoping this thread wasn't going to be bumped for a while.
Currently enjoying the sun in Barbados on the deposit payments.........


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Damn. Was hoping this thread wasn't going to be bumped for a while.
Currently enjoying the sun in Barbados on the deposit payments.........
		
Click to expand...

We were enjoying the peace.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 7, 2018)

Just had a panic reading this thread and wondering why my name wasn't down, fortunately I have found the deposit thread so can relax.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Just had a panic reading this thread and wondering why my name wasn't down, fortunately I have found the deposit thread so can relax.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Louise, didn't mean to panic you!
I hadn't collated the two lists across properly.
This should be correct.


*
SINGLE ROOMS*
*
1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. SMIFFY
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
26. HEAVYGREBO*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2018)

*
twin rooms



1. 2blue
2. Chrisd
3. Twinman
4. Imurg
5. Fragger
6. Beezerk
7. Ray taylor
8. Ol'fart
9. Cg26
10. Jobr1850
11. Norman porritt
12. Merv_swerve
13. Brenc
14. Rosecott
15. Radbourne2010
16. Richraph
17. Dan2844
18. Stu c
19. Davemc1
20. Dando
21. Mark langley-souter (dando's mate)
22. Mashley r7


*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 17, 2018)

Smiffy, I'm sorry to say Im going to have to pull out of this now. I'm now going to be in Italy for work and of course work comes before anything fun. Sorry again. I played FP recently too albeit in the horrid frost but was very impressed by the place.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear that mate.
LincolnShep is now in as he was the 1st reserve.....

*SINGLE ROOMS

1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. SMIFFY
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. PUTTPUTTSTEVE
26. HEAVYGREBO

**TWIN ROOMS

1. 2BLUE
2. CHRISD
3. TWINMAN
4. IMURG
5. FRAGGER
6. BEEZERK
7. RAY TAYLOR
8. OL'FART
9. CG26
10. JOBR1850
11. NORMAN PORRITT
12. MERV_SWERVE
13. BRENC
14. ROSECOTT
15. RADBOURNE2010
16. RICHRAPH
17. DAN2844
18. STU C
19. DAVEMC1
20. DANDO
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Dando's mate)
22. LINCOLNSHEP*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2018)

If anybody else is interested in coming along to this, please let me know as I have had another "casualty".....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Still got a space free for this... cheap. Please contact me if interested.
Rob


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, just got back from my first meet down in snowy Kent.... hasn't completely put me off..

Is the spare place available a single occupant room?


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi, just got back from my first meet down in snowy Kent.... hasn't completely put me off..

Is the spare place available a single occupant room? 

Click to expand...

With a 4 shot Cut &#128540;


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			With a 4 shot Cut &#63004;
		
Click to expand...



I hope to to do that myself by the time the good weather of summer comes back!

:thup:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2018)

94tegsi said:





I hope to to do that myself by the time the good weather of summer comes back!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely guarantee Forest Pines will be warmer than yesterday at RCP.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi, just got back from my first meet down in snowy Kent.... hasn't completely put me off..

Is the spare place available a single occupant room? 

Click to expand...

It's a single room. Balance to pay would be Â£109.00 for the whole week-end


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 28, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			It's a single room. Balance to pay would be Â£109.00 for the whole week-end
		
Click to expand...

Put me down then please Smiffy and send me details of where I need to send payment.

Thanks 

Martin


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Put me down then please Smiffy and send me details of where I need to send payment.

Thanks 

Martin
		
Click to expand...

No payment required at moment Martin (won't be due until end of March/April. Just your commitment that you're definitely coming mate.
Rob


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 1, 2018)

Great, cheers Smiffy.

:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Great, cheers Smiffy.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You are in at number 25 mate......

*SINGLE ROOMS

1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. SMIFFY
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. 94tegsi
26. HEAVYGREBO

TWIN ROOMS

1. 2BLUE
2. CHRISD
3. TWINMAN
4. IMURG
5. FRAGGER
6. BEEZERK
7. RAY TAYLOR
8. OL'FART
9. CG26
10. JOBR1850
11. NORMAN PORRITT
12. MERV_SWERVE
13. BRENC
14. ROSECOTT
15. RADBOURNE2010
16. RICHRAPH
17. DAN2844
18. STU C
19. DAVEMC1
20. DANDO
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Dando's mate)
22. LINCOLNSHEP
*


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 1, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			You are in at number 25 mate......

*SINGLE ROOMS

1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. SMIFFY
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. 94tegsi
26. HEAVYGREBO

TWIN ROOMS

1. 2BLUE
2. CHRISD
3. TWINMAN
4. IMURG
5. FRAGGER
6. BEEZERK
7. RAY TAYLOR
8. OL'FART
9. CG26
10. JOBR1850
11. NORMAN PORRITT
12. MERV_SWERVE
13. BRENC
14. ROSECOTT
15. RADBOURNE2010
16. RICHRAPH
17. DAN2844
18. STU C
19. DAVEMC1
20. DANDO
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Dando's mate)
22. LINCOLNSHEP
*

Click to expand...

Happy to be reserve and join you guys on this if a space becomes free...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Happy to be reserve and join you guys on this if a space becomes free...
		
Click to expand...

Noted Craig. You'll be the 1st to know if anybody else drops out mate.
:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 2, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Noted Craig. You'll be the 1st to know if anybody else drops out mate.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers young man


----------



## dan2844 (Mar 12, 2018)

Smiffy I am about to PM you but I will have to miss this. Very sorry as its always an awesome weekend but a house move is on the cards and I can't commit to that weekend anymore. im sure i'd be moving alone if the missus found out i put the golf first!!
Hopefully Topoftheflop can take my place.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2018)

SINGLE ROOMS
*
1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. TOPOFTHEFLOP
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. 94tegsi
26. HEAVYGREBO

TWIN ROOMS

1. 2BLUE
2. CHRISD
3. TWINMAN
4. IMURG
5. FRAGGER
6. BEEZERK
7. RAY TAYLOR
8. OL'FART
9. CG26
10. JOBR1850
11. NORMAN PORRITT
12. MERV_SWERVE
13. BRENC
14. ROSECOTT
15. RADBOURNE2010
16. RICHRAPH
17. SMIFFY
18. STU C
19. DAVEMC1
20. DANDO
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Dando's mate)
22. LINCOLNSHEP

*


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 20, 2018)

Looking at last years thread, we can't be too far away from having the teams announced can we?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Looking at last years thread, we can't be too far away from having the teams announced can we?
		
Click to expand...

And what about captains? I heard Kraxx was sacked after last years whipping


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 20, 2018)

Do we give him the chance to restore his dignity....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2018)

Dunno, he looked bereft of ideas and inspiration last year lol.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Dunno, he looked bereft of ideas and inspiration last year lol.
		
Click to expand...

Keep him, keep him. He can be the whippersnappers version of Wenger


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Looking at last years thread, we can't be too far away from having the teams announced can we?
		
Click to expand...

Will be after everybody has paid their balances Steve. Which I will require by the end of April mate.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Do we give him the chance to restore his dignity....
		
Click to expand...

Can't be too much dignity after being spanked by a bunch of guys who can barely walk &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Can't be too much dignity after being spanked by a bunch of guys who can barely walk &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Think I'm an old fart this year... :temper:


----------



## Leftie (Mar 21, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Think I'm an old fart this year... :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.  All the Old Farts have aged another year as well..

There again, last year must have aged you more than most ......  :ears:


----------



## Leftie (Mar 21, 2018)

However, if you do end up with the "more experienced golfers", then welcome.  I'm sure you will be a great asset to Team Crocks :whoo:


----------



## Leftie (Mar 21, 2018)

I heard a rumour, no more than that, that Chief Organiser and Bottle Washer Smiffy was considering a new scoring format,  Something along the lines of playing Medal rounds, full handicap, and subtracting the player's age.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2018)

Leftie said:



			I heard a rumour, no more than that, that Chief Organiser and Bottle Washer Smiffy was considering a new scoring format,  Something along the lines of playing Medal rounds, full handicap, and subtracting the player's age.  

Click to expand...

Coo Roger, you'd shoot your best ever ........ nett 2. &#129315;


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Coo Roger, you'd shoot your best ever ........ nett 2. &#63779;
		
Click to expand...

I had him at 7 under......


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 22, 2018)

Any thoughts on colours this year boss


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 22, 2018)

Leftie said:



			I heard a rumour, no more than that, that Chief Organiser and Bottle Washer Smiffy was considering a new scoring format,  Something along the lines of playing Medal rounds, full handicap, and subtracting the player's age.  

Click to expand...

Ha ha, sounds like a plan... I'm 72, that's just the front 9


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Any thoughts on colours this year boss
		
Click to expand...

Please let it be Red & Blue, was Blue & Red last year... :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Any thoughts on colours this year boss
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking pink and lilac


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I was thinking pink and lilac
		
Click to expand...

Only because your wardrobe is full of those â€˜shockingâ€™ colours ðŸ˜³

It was hard enough for me to wear red last year, I ainâ€™t wearing pink ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

Green and yellow.
Only because I have those two colour shirts, plus it's kind of summery


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Green and yellow.
Only because I have those two colour shirts, plus it's kind of summery 

Click to expand...

I can do green & yellow but I doubt there's many with those colours in their wardrobe.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

Crow said:



			I can do green & yellow but I doubt there's many with those colours in their wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

That's because most are boring old farts then.

Let the baiting begin :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2018)

Crow said:



			I can do green & yellow but I doubt there's many with those colours in their wardrobe.
		
Click to expand...

No, Iâ€™ve never dreamt of buying a yellow shirt ðŸ™ˆ 

As for green, I wore green for too many years to comtemplate wearing it ever again ðŸ˜³


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2018)

By all means wear yellow, just be prepared for all the local insect life to mistake you for a rather large sunflower &#127803;


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			By all means wear yellow, just be prepared for all the local insect life to mistake you for a rather large sunflower ðŸŒ»
		
Click to expand...

We just need a splash of fishâ€™s aftershave, it keeps everything away.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			We just need a splash of fishâ€™s aftershave, it keeps everything away.
		
Click to expand...

Eau de Haddock 

Nice


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			We just need a splash of fishâ€™s aftershave, it keeps everything away.
		
Click to expand...

Oi, thatâ€™s Paul Smith and bloody expensive. 

Any unhealthy smells will be from the snide gear the scousers will have on ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			Oi, thatâ€™s Paul Smith and bloody expensive. 

Any unhealthy smells will be from the snide gear the scousers will have on ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2018)

I have two spaces now available for this.
Twin room spaces @ Â£74.00 balance each.
Desperate to fill these as I will be liable for the full amount, plus I want to keep the teams equal in number.
Please ask any mates, whoever, this is a cheap week-end and is open to non forum members so please ask around.
Many thanks
Rob


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2018)

Can do both Green & Yellow but agree that Yellow in June may attract insect interest so would think that Black, Blue, White or Red would be better choices.


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Red and blue
Blue and red
Seemed good idea last year.....&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2018)

moogie said:



			Red and blue
Blue and red
Seemed good idea last year.....&#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

All joking aside, I reckon that's what we'll stick with


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 24, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I have two spaces now available for this.
Twin room spaces @ Â£74.00 balance each.
Desperate to fill these as I will be liable for the full amount, plus I want to keep the teams equal in number.
Please ask any mates, whoever, this is a cheap week-end and is open to non forum members so please ask around.
Many thanks
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'll put out some feelers...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 24, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			All joking aside, I reckon that's what we'll stick with


Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, just hope I can fit into the shirts I bought for last year still fit... ir may have shrunk in the wash...:mmm:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 24, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Sounds like a plan, just hope I can fit into the shirts I bought for last year still fit... ir may have shrunk in the wash...:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

My wife has a habit of shrinking my stuff


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			My wife has a habit of shrinking my stuff

Click to expand...

There really is no answer to that...!:rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 24, 2018)

Imurg said:



			There really is no answer to that...!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I promise to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth:whoo:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 24, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I promise to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

But don't tell the wife...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

*Have now found the additional two players, so panic over...... for now. 

SINGLE ROOMS
**
1. CROW
2. LEFTIE
3. DHAN
4. TOPOFTHEFLOP
5. TEEGIRL
6. ANOTHERDOUBLE
7. RICHY
8. SLOWHAND
9. KHAMELION
10. KRAXX68
11. MOOGIE
12. LOUISE A
13. BLUEINMUNICH
14. FISH
15. VIRTUOCITY
16. JIMBOH
17. GRUMPYJOCK
18. RUFFDRIVER
19. GB72
20. JATES12
21. STEVEW86
22. LETITRIP
23. BADGER
24. BUTHERCD
25. 94tegsi
26. HEAVYGREBO

TWIN ROOMS

1. 2BLUE
2. CHRISD
3. TWINMAN
4. IMURG
5. FRAGGER
6. BEEZERK
7. RAY TAYLOR
8. OL'FART
9. CG26
10. JOBR1850
11. NORMAN PORRITT
12. MERV_SWERVE
13. BRENC
14. ROSECOTT
15. RADBOURNE2010
16. RICHRAPH
17. SMIFFY
18. CRAIG MACHIN
19. ARRON MACHIN
20. DANDO
21. MARK LANGLEY-SOUTER (Dando's mate)
22. LINCOLNSHEP

*


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Smiffy,

Are you taking payment for this yet?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 29, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Hi Smiffy,

Are you taking payment for this yet?

Cheers

Martin
		
Click to expand...

Hi Martin
I was going to get the week-end out of the way and post up about this. I can take payments anytime, I need to have them all in by the end of April if possible.
If you want to pay now I can forward my bank details on to you, unless you already have them?
Rob


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 29, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Martin
I was going to get the week-end out of the way and post up about this. I can take payments anytime, I need to have them all in by the end of April if possible.
If you want to pay now I can forward my bank details on to you, unless you already have them?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Please send them on, thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Please send them on, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

You have a PM


----------

